# had job offer but...



## jez444 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi there, and what a great resource this is and thanks for any help in advance.. 
a quick question... ive had a verbal job offer but the employer in edmonton is concerened about how long its going to take to complete...

im a sound engineer with 10 + years experience and my profession is on the Regional Occupations under Pressure List for Alberta so does that bring it down... any help would be greatfully recieved.

cheers

jez


----------



## mrrossi739 (Nov 7, 2008)

contact barry duffield at albertainbound.co.uk and he might be able to help, he helps brits come over and helps locate work and jobs might be worth a try
#


----------



## jez444 (Nov 10, 2008)

*good resource*



mrrossi739 said:


> contact barry duffield at albertainbound.co.uk and he might be able to help, he helps brits come over and helps locate work and jobs might be worth a try
> #


many thanks for the help, will drop him a line.

cheers

jez


----------



## jez444 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wishi said:


> Hi...
> My name is Mehwish and I am from Pakistan. I and my hubby applied for immigration back in 2006 and I think we still need to wait more than 2 years. If you please let me know how you got an job offer? as we two are eager to move over there as My parents are living in Toronto area but they are not welloff to pay any sposnosrship. My hubby is help desk supervisor and I myself has masters degree in Organic Chemistry and have some expereince in teaching.
> I will appreciate your reply, my email is wishi_chem at hotmail dot com.
> 
> ...


basically i sent my CV to every company that was looking for people in my profession and the companies that were not hiring at that time... in addition i posted my CV onto monster and stated canada as the region.. 
i wish you luck !!


----------

